# 2011 Arnold Classic ? Full Contest Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Branch Warren Dominant in 2011 Arnold Classic Win by Joe Pietaro The 2011 Arnold Classic will be a memorable one in the Warren household. Not only did Branch take home the winning trophy from Columbus, Ohio, but his wife Trish placed third in a highly competitive Fitness International. Hopefully the power couple brought some empty [...]

*Read More...*


----------

